# I'm Baaaaaaack



## Soyala_Amaya (Aug 1, 2011)

I suppose a few people have seen me commenting here or there the last day or too. I took a small hiatus due to how much work I've been doing, both at my job and getting started as a rescue. Boy has that been a journey! 

So, what's been going on. Frigga and all of her babies found homes, the last little one with our wonderful admin Lillysmommy. There's been several others who have come and went through my doors during that time as well, bringing me up to 13 rescued since June when I became official...as well as 6 rats. The rats were not intentional!

I went to pick up a male/female pair from a failed BYB and when I got there, she had two carriers. She handed me the one, and I saw it had both hedgehogs in it, so I asked what was in the other one. I was informed it was a pair of rats that she was also trying to unload, and if she couldn't find a home for them that day she was just going to release them in the parking lot of the QuickTrip we were at...so yeah, rats went straight into my car.

Two days later she messages me again and says she has two more rats...and my mischeif crew to four. Lillysmommy came over and helped me set up a cage for them, and helped calm me down from my panic :grin: Two of the rats got adopted, and I was working on socializing the remaining two...when someone posts on a rat board I joined of someone in my area with two rats...who were living in a cat carrier. No hides, nothing to climb on, one cardboard box to sleep in and that's it...so I got back up to four rats.

Right now in house I have a GORGEOUS charcoal high white I named Cally Berry who came from a family who got her from some other family off of craigslist and didn't know what they were getting into. Instead of putting her back on CL they got ahold of me so she would find her true forever home. She currently has an approved application and is just waiting for her mummy to finish getting all her stuffs.

I also have Danu, who was the female from the pair that got me rats. She came to me in October and is around 1.5 years old now. She was in the worst condition of any hedgehog I've taken in so far. She was housed with Dagda, the male, the entire time and never separated...even when she had babies. So not a single litter survived. I was told of at least 2 litters the woman knew of that didn't make it, from the timelines I was given I'm assuming there was a 3rd, and the only reason she wasn't pregnant when I got her was because she had a terrible uterus infection. 

I almost lost her, but I carried her with me 24/7 for two weeks, syringe feeding and giving her lots of electrolytes. I discovered that along with the quill loss, deformed feet, and muscle loss from the constant pregnancies, she also had lost over half her teeth. I now give her a mix of my kibble blend, which I grind in a coffee grinder for her, and a scoop of Royal Canin Mama and Babycat. She is eating on her own, has a stable weight, and loves running on her wheel. 

She is, seriously, the sweetest hedgehog I've ever met. She likes belly rubs, rarely huffs, and almost never balls. Even if she does ball, she pretty much immediately unballs again. I swear she doesn't know how to actually hedgehog! 

She had an approved home, but it fell through due to unforeseen circumstances and an emergency move with the family who had applied for her. However, while she is technically up for adoption, I have her listed as only eligible for an experienced hedgehog home. 

This whole rescue thing has been an amazing trip. I've both cried and laughed more than I knew I could. I've been extremely lucky in that all but one of my adopters sends me pictures and updates, a few of them becoming dear friends. But it has quieted down some, so I have some more time to come back online and see what's going on.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Yaaaay!  I'm glad you're back!


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

Welcome back! Poor Danu sounds like she's lucky to have made it. I'm glad she ended up with you when she did!


----------



## Artemis (Nov 12, 2015)

Im new here but welcome back and thank you for helping so much!


----------



## Lainiesbugg (Jan 8, 2016)

She should wonderful! I would love to have a lady like that!


----------

